# Bosch 4 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator - New - $41.99 - Special



## AutohausAZ (Nov 24, 2004)

In response to the strong demand Audi TT owners have expressed in the Bosch 4 Bar fuel pressure regulator for the VW Passat, we are going to offer it at a reduced price.
*0280 160 575* lists for *$95.50*. 
We normally sell it for *$50.58*.
For the next week, we are going to price this for *$41.99*.
This is a savings of *56%*!
To order, please click on this linkAutohaus Arizona. On the left hand side, you can search by part number. Enter the above part number.

Please note: This fuel pressure regulator is not the specific one for the Audi TT.
_Modified by AutohausAZ at 1:24 PM 11/30/2004_


_Modified by AutohausAZ at 10:10 AM 12/3/2004_


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Bosch 4 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator - New - $41.99 - Special (AutohausAZ)*

I've created a monster...Thanks Autohaus!!


_Modified by TTschwing at 3:14 PM 11-30-2004_


----------



## AutohausAZ (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Bosch 4 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator - New - $41.99 - Special (TTschwing)*

Steve,
You are up to 8 of these things now. What are you doing with them all? haha.


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Bosch 4 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator - New - $41.99 - Special (AutohausAZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutohausAZ* »_Steve,
You are up to 8 of these things now. What are you doing with them all? haha.

LOL, time will tell I'm sure


----------



## AutohausAZ (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Bosch 4 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator - New - $41.99 - Special (AutohausAZ)*

This has been very successful so far. Please remember this sales price only lasts through December 7, 2004. Bosch still has more than 400 of these in stock so there is not too much of a worry about running out of stock.


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Bosch 4 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator - New - $41.99 - Special (AutohausAZ)*

LOL...They make this work...The BAMM (Big Ass Maf Mod)....:


----------



## AutohausAZ (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Bosch 4 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator - New - $41.99 - Special (TTschwing)*

Steve,
I see from the Audiworld forums you got my email. It seems to me like you might have a few customers for this BAMM. Haha. Just email me with the parts you are looking for.


----------



## AutohausAZ (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Bosch 4 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator - New - $41.99 - Special (AutohausAZ)*

Ok guys, tomorrow is the last day for this special price on the fuel pressure regulators. Get your orders in while the price lasts.


----------



## AutohausAZ (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Bosch 4 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator - New - $41.99 - Special (AutohausAZ)*

5 and a half hours left. I can see a few of you are getting your last minute orders in now. I have a quick question. Are we the only ones selling this FPR to all you TT owners? We have sold almost more of these things this year than all the other Bosch distributors combined. In fact, sales are up more than 5,000% over last year on this part. That must be some mod Steve.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: Bosch 4 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator - New - $41.99 - Special (AutohausAZ)*

you guys need to post in oter forums too . I just bought 2 one for the TT and one of the passat


----------



## AutohausAZ (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Bosch 4 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator - New - $41.99 - Special (EvoVEnto)*

I am sorry EvoVEnto. We posted in the TT forum because most of these FPR's were sold to TT owners this year. On the next special, we will post in all the model forums the part is OE for.


----------

